# Technical Trading Exercise (Pavilion103 and tech/a) Charts and Spreadsheets



## tech/a (26 May 2013)

Ive noticed that over the years most who want to profit from Trading or Investing in Stocks 
dont actually know how to apply the vast number of analysis options available to them
into a profitable trading Plan / Method.

Endless theories/ideas/hypothesis and constant changing from one idea
to the next when expectations are not met or fall alarmingly short.

Common sense and logic should prevail--right?

Over my own journey I have had a number of light bulb moments and Ill
share them with you here.
They were quite simply the building blocks for the Holy Grail---the light which turn dark into day.

Regardless of *WHAT* analysis you chose to use these lights will ensure you have the best
possible chance to profit. They will when implemented often change mediocre into spectacular.
Failure into the trash bin or on the road to better profit. You can implement what will be shown here *IMMEDIATELY*.

There are NO secrets as you will see.

This is not the be all and end all. It is not a system.
It is what you need to lift you beyond the smog of theory and out of the mud pit of confusion and indecision.

How you best implement it into *YOUR* way of trading is for you to decide.
I will show you but *ONE WAY* here.

Once you have this knowledge you have learnt "How to Fish".

The HTF can be applied to Systems but is probably best applied
to discretionary trading. All charts and trading in this exercise are discretionary
technical charts--we look both at the hard right of page and consider the left..

*In the following I make a number of assumptions about you the trader.*
You are decisive.
You are capitalized
You are organised and disciplined.




*(1)*

*ITS NOT ABOUT BEING RIGHT.
ITS ABOUT BEING PROFITABLE.*

Hrs pouring over balance sheets or studying charts in 4 different time frames
overlaying indicator after indicator on the page.
All the ducks line up.This IS the big one --- the mother lode.
How often it falls short. or fails to as much as glitter?

To be profitable we must either
Have far more winners with more profit than losers.
OR
Far bigger winners than accumulated losers
OR
A combination of BOTH.




*(2)*

*STEPPING IN FRONT OF TRAINS.*

There are endless ways to enter a trade. But for me personally I like to look for trains.
Stocks that are already on the move and can prove to me they are moving in my direction.
I have no idea if my train will keep at one speed---speed up or slow down or reverse.
All I can do from my analysis is *"ANTICIPATE" *where it is likely to go.

Entry
Exit 
On the move

Thats all we can do is "Anticipate" what is likely to happen going forward.
We can from analysis have a high % of moves play out as analysed.
but we also have many that don't.

Its when things go astray that we need to get off the train.
Either JUMP off or Stand at the Door.

There will always be another train.
So if we jump in or off prematurely we will soon find another.

For this exercise I will be using Patterns and some VSA (Volume spread Analysis)
along with some conventional Technical analysis like Support and Resistance.
Some linear Regression Trends and Gaps. These I find useful in identifying
emerging and continuation patterns,Exhaustion and Looming Impulse moves.
At times when obvious Elliott.

Plus one of my own 
CONTROL VOLUME. 

But at all times it will be very simple.




*(3) *

*TRADE AND PORTFOLIO MANAGEMENT
The Missing LINK.*

This is by far the area where most fail.
The most important aspect of trading I wanted to get across to PAV and anyone else who is 
struggling to make better than average returns.

Most know one way of position sizing is to use the Fixed Fractional Method (Google it for a clearer understanding)
This is the simplest way to determine initial risk and position size on a trade.
You can select whatever % of capital you wish to risk .5% for larger accounts/1/2/3% but 1 stop width is known as 1R. (Risk)
The resultant loss if the trade goes against you should never exceed 1 R if you adhere to your stop.
Your profit can then be expressed in terms of R (Reward) as a ratio if Risk. IE 1.5R your win is 1.5 X  Risk.

I am constantly adjusting Risk from initial risk to potential draw down if a trade goes sour.
You will see in the Numbers of the trading exercise to date how this daily attention to Risk/Reward has skewed the
numbers in a more favorable manner to us the trader.

*SEE Option (1) AND Option (2) Below
*



*(4)* 

*IMPROVING RESULTS*
.
There are a few things we can do WITHOUT tinkering with the premise.
(Lower Risk and maximize Reward while increasing our win rate and decreasing our potential loss).

So one we have a profitable method

(1) Trade frequency--Increase it.
(2) Capital base --- increase it--margin perhaps
(3) Pyramid into profitable running trades--we have and will do this in the exercise.There are a number of ways of 
managing Pyramid trades.

Now to the Results.

Over the last 5 mths we have had 48 trades
Losses are Red
Wins Are Green
Break-evens are Yellow
Setups that fail are Black--so you cant read them--Perhaps Pav you could make them BLUE

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*






Total trades -  35
Pattern fails – 12

Number of wins – 14

Option 1 - Number of losses (inlc be) – 21

Option 2 - Number of losses (without be) – 13

Average win – 2.61R ($1,307)

Average loss (option 1) = -0.46R (-$228)

Average loss (option 2) = -0.72R (-$361)

RR (option 1) = 2.19

RR (option 2) = 1.39

Initial capital = $25,000
Net profit = $13,500 exactly (27R)

Maximum drawdown 

High
39,867
Low
38,500


1,366
5.46%

*All record keeping and spreadsheets thanks to PAV!!
Good job.*

Ill leave this to comment than move on to the trading.

*Please Comment on the OTHER thread*


----------



## tech/a (1 June 2013)

*Re: Technical Trading Exercise---Discretionary, (Pavilion103 & tech/a)*

Some great musings here Mistagear----



Mistagear said:


> Should a break-even trade even be considered a valid score in a Risk/Reward System ?




I think so and below is why



> If you scratch a trade at break even (Zero R ) what you do next is take another trade, so in effect, within your system you have taken funds out of a Zero R, and placed it in the next trade, a 1R trade.
> Thats sort of equivalent to having not taken the first trade.




But you cannot deny that the trade was taken. Analysis anticipated a profitable trade and as you will see shortly the anticipation that momentum would continue allowed me or indicated to me that it was sfe to reduce my initial risk by moving the trade to a position of break even.



> Some people may consider if the original stop placement was justified as signalling a fail of the trade and that the entry was a suitable entry, why now is the entry point the place to signal a failed trade.



I would suggest that *THIS OBSERVATION* is widely accepted by most here.

Again you will see that the setup I'm looking for are at best continuation micro patterns and at worst continuation patterns. So there is a group of bars often coupled with other analysis which indicates a continuation of the current move in my direction.
This pattern has a set boundary which we can determine indication of success or failure. It is this boundary which we set our initial stop/initial trigger/and importantly our position sizing (Not with standing your comments below--will get to them). 



> Why therefore, is not a 0.25 R or 0.5 R a better proposition than entering a new trade at 1 R ?
> If you are not trying to be right, rather trying to be profitable, surely any risk less than you take for the next trade, remains a valid trade within the Risk/Reward System ?




Because we are letting each individual trade determine its own out come. *We are not limiting the profit potential of the next trade due to the outcome of the last.*



> I struggle with this concept, life was easier when trades were singular, since trading became a series of loops, deploying funds like employees in a business, it's become less simplistic...am glad others here have it sorted




Why cannot it be exactly as you describe?

So lets have a look at some examples we have traded.

*But before I do*

*Currently* Pav and I are not finding the continuation patterns that were prevalent earlier in the year. In fact where a market in general turns you will find many exhaustion and ending patterns. I can and do find that some of the patterns traded at this time as continuation patterns turn out to be ending patterns. In these situations *OFTEN* our pattern will trigger only to quickly reverse and fail.
Here 1R losses increase (At the end of longer term moves).

This is why there are no NEW setups offered up ---as they appear I will post them.
I will also post Current longer term general market analysis. this I posted this week in the XAO thread (it is actually a chart of the XJO)

Some great musings here Mistagear----



Mistagear said:


> Should a break-even trade even be considered a valid score in a Risk/Reward System ?




I think so and below is why



> If you scratch a trade at break even (Zero R ) what you do next is take another trade, so in effect, within your system you have taken funds out of a Zero R, and placed it in the next trade, a 1R trade.
> Thats sort of equivalent to having not taken the first trade.




But you cannot deny that the trade was taken. Analysis anticipated a profitable trade and as you will see shortly the anticipation that momentum would continue allowed me or indicated to me that it was sfe to reduce my initial risk by moving the trade to a position of break even.



> Some people may consider if the original stop placement was justified as signalling a fail of the trade and that the entry was a suitable entry, why now is the entry point the place to signal a failed trade.



I would suggest that *THIS OBSERVATION* is widely accepted by most here.

Again you will see that the setup I'm looking for are at best continuation micro patterns and at worst continuation patterns. So there is a group of bars often coupled with other analysis which indicates a continuation of the current move in my direction.
This pattern has a set boundary which we can determine indication of success or failure. It is this boundary which we set our initial stop/initial trigger/and importantly our position sizing (Not with standing your comments below--will get to them). 



> Why therefore, is not a 0.25 R or 0.5 R a better proposition than entering a new trade at 1 R ?
> If you are not trying to be right, rather trying to be profitable, surely any risk less than you take for the next trade, remains a valid trade within the Risk/Reward System ?




Because we are letting each individual trade determine its own out come. *We are not limiting the profit potential of the next trade due to the outcome of the last.*



> I struggle with this concept, life was easier when trades were singular, since trading became a series of loops, deploying funds like employees in a business, it's become less simplistic...am glad others here have it sorted




Why cannot it be exactly as you describe?

So lets have a look at some examples we have traded.

*But before I do*

*Currently* Pav and I are not finding the continuation patterns that were prevalent earlier in the year. In fact where a market in general turns you will find many exhaustion and ending patterns. I can and do find that some of the patterns traded at this time as continuation patterns turn out to be ending patterns. In these situations *OFTEN* our pattern will trigger only to quickly reverse and fail.
Here 1R losses increase (At the end of longer term moves).

This is why there are no NEW setups offered up ---as they appear I will post them.
I will also post Current longer term general market analysis. this I posted this week in the XAO thread (it is actually a chart of the XJO)

*Click on all charts to enlarge*




This is why we are seeing zero continuation trades and got hit recently with a number of completion patterns.
like this one with TLS 
You can see the initial setup and as momentum had already triggered the trade I placed the initial stop in the body of the pattern. I would had we taken the trade at the point of breakout moved the stop up *in line with momentum going our way*,as it was I found it the day of breakout.
Filled the next day you can then see how quickly and aggressively the trade collapsed.
Note how the patterns has been tested and has acted as resistance!!
1R loss.




The other chart in the Shot is *TPM* I miss labelled it.
This pattern failed to trigger.

Here are today's shots of both charts.




Here is one of our FIRST completed successful trades.
This chart was labelled as the chart unfolded and sent as an educational exercise to Pav each time a *management *of the trade took place.




*This is how Ill label all charts as they are traded in future.*


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2013)

OK 
5 Charts with buy patterns.
The Top blue line is the buy trigger value and the Red line is the INITIAL STOP.

If triggered then the trade will be added to the NEW portfolio.
If the pattern fails it will be removed from our watch list.

These alerts are currently patterned based within a chart history pattern (IE Continuing trend or Possible Emerging new trend.)
They are the best patterns of around 15 I have found during scanning for stocks to go on our watch list.
If a trade is triggered I will reveal the code next week or when closed---whichever is the soonest.

Position sizing will be 2% risk on Most.
We will if required use margin to take some trades.
We will use the 2:1 offered by IB which both PAV and I use as brokers.

Once triggered I will trade manage everyday those we are in and put up any prospects worthy of consideration.


----------



## tech/a (15 July 2013)

4 Trades triggered
Notes where appropriate.


----------



## tech/a (16 July 2013)

Tonight's Updates after today's trading.


----------



## tech/a (17 July 2013)

Tonight's chart updates

One closed FLT
stops raised where appropriate.
Plus one for the watch list from PAV


----------



## tech/a (17 July 2013)

More prospects from tonight's searches.


----------



## tech/a (21 July 2013)

All charts Opened closed and on the watch list are shown below.
PAV should have a spreadsheet up and running when he has a chance.










*If you have any questions or comments please post here.*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26799&page=11


----------



## tech/a (22 July 2013)

Tonight's House cleaning.







*Chart 8* 1 tick above blue line is entry
Initial Stop is Red line

*If you have any questions or comments please post here.*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/for...=26799&page=11


----------



## pavilion103 (22 July 2013)

Attached is this week's spreadsheet. There will be weekly updates. 

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014.xlsx


----------



## tech/a (24 July 2013)

House keeping


----------



## tech/a (24 July 2013)

Two more for the watchlist


----------



## tech/a (25 July 2013)

House Keeping.


----------



## tech/a (27 July 2013)

A couple of prospects.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2013)

Another prospect


----------



## Shaker (28 July 2013)

Hi again

My image post hasnt been approved yet. This post is related to SDM and my image post hasnt been approved yet

I missed where you entered. I think it was after the breakout retraction. I also note the 70c resistance band i mentioned is a soft one as prices havened really touched it just close to it.

So the Entry valid on Volume reduction. Also with multiple days following with open and closes inside the range day.

Looking forward to your comments.

Shajer


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2013)

Shaker said:


> Hi again
> 
> My image post hasnt been approved yet. This post is related to SDM and my image post hasnt been approved yet
> 
> ...




Sorry lost me!
Trade has been stopped


----------



## tech/a (29 July 2013)

Housekeeping


----------



## pavilion103 (29 July 2013)

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1.xlsx


This week's spreadsheet attached.


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2013)

This reply is related to Country Lads Post #245
HERE--

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26799&page=13

*CL.*

It is my intention to run this and any other exercise I've run,as real as possible.
When I mark a pattern on a chart it shows the external parameters of the pattern. Blue is the trigger line and red is the stop line.

*IN real life* most of us would set our buy and sell orders for the next day and shoot off to work.
Now in hind-site I could come home and adjust the parameters so that the unfortunate fill and reversal wasn't shown
on our records. *But reality is I would have been filled.*

*I have learnt more from trading in draw-down and surviving than trading in bull markets.*

If you have a look at the chart below and then refer to the first exercise Pav and I did you'll note
many many more successful trades. Clearly you can see why.

Im not unhappy with the result so far.
Soon the market indicate its direction negative we will be ceasing trading (Below 4990)-- Positive we will be trading.

*THIS IS A CHART OF THE XAO*
marked are the periods of trading for the First exercise and THIS exercise


----------



## tech/a (30 July 2013)

House keeping


----------



## tech/a (31 July 2013)

Tonight's House keeping.


----------



## tech/a (1 August 2013)

House Keeping.


----------



## tech/a (4 August 2013)

This weekend Update.
*PAV*
You should have all open and triggered
closed trades with this lot.
Let me know if you need anything else for the spreadsheet.





*If you have any questions or comments please post here.*
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26799&page=13


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2013)

Buying a second parcel of *MBN at .85c*
Exactly as the first (3300)

*Just saw my error.
Thats .085c so 33000
Total now 66000 in MBL*


----------



## pavilion103 (5 August 2013)

Updated spreadsheet

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1.xlsx


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2013)

Tonight's House keeping


----------



## tech/a (6 August 2013)

Tonight's house keeping.


----------



## tech/a (6 August 2013)

A couple of Prospects


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2013)

Buy No 18 today 

Will post chart tonight


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2013)

Update for last 2 sessions.


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2013)

Tonight's Prospects


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2013)

Updates and Prospects











Doubled up on 22!!
*Note 21 Re drawn*


----------



## tech/a (12 August 2013)

Tonight's House keeping


----------



## tech/a (12 August 2013)

Two More triggered


----------



## pavilion103 (12 August 2013)

Updated spreadsheet (without the 2 that triggered today)

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1.xlsx


----------



## tech/a (13 August 2013)

Tonight's Housekeeping


----------



## tech/a (14 August 2013)

Late entry

*#27*


----------



## tech/a (14 August 2013)

Tonight's update.


----------



## tech/a (15 August 2013)

Tonight's Tidy up.


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2013)

Today's wash up.


----------



## tech/a (19 August 2013)

Saw a good low risk setup again on BBG
at 55c
Will post chart tonight and add to portfolio.

Due to the IB compliance issues with Margin 
this exercise will be now based on a $100000
capital allocation for the portfolio.---No Margin.
Saves a lot of messing around.


----------



## tech/a (19 August 2013)

JUST BBG re entry tonight.


----------



## pavilion103 (20 August 2013)

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1.xlsx



Attached spreadsheets. I'd like to point out a few things. 


1) The codes which have not been revealed have been put in as TBA. I have derived the entries and exits from Tech's charts, so I may be a tick or so off. This will be updated when the code is revealed to everyone and he posts the exact entry, exit, position size etc. 

2) Number 22 (if I've done this correctly) has been left in the spreadsheet, but Tech I think this will have to be removed. It takes up a whopping $77,000 of our $100,000 capital, so I'm guessing this one is the one to be taken out?

3) I will make any adjustments once Tech gets back to me about the % risk and position size, now that we are not using margin. I posted the question about this in the other thread. All relevant adjustments will be made. If those percentages based on the $50,000 account remain the same (i.e. 1% now becomes 0.5%) then we have currently used about $52,000 of our $100,000. However, it 1% remains 1% of $100,000, then we are over by about $4,000 and adjustments will need to be made. 

4) Remarkable that we have not closed out a single winner at this point, yet the account has proven to be incredibly resilient. Obviously, we have some open positions in profit, but it just shows that win/loss percentage is not as important as some would believe. 

5) A large number of prospects are appearing. I personally, have 22 on my watchlist (not all setups yet).


----------



## tech/a (20 August 2013)

My apologies PAV
Been tardy--pretty busy.
This should sort it all out
let me know if you are missing anything.
I think we still have spare cash.


----------



## tech/a (21 August 2013)

Just the one tonight.

*Stop moved*.


----------



## tech/a (22 August 2013)

One Stopped out today.


----------



## tech/a (24 August 2013)

Three Stop raises going into the weekend.

*PAV*
Also noticed that *DLS*
Wasn't position
sized correctly in the spread sheet
My fault as I thought Id given it to you.
Apologies.
Hows the knee??


----------



## tech/a (28 August 2013)

*Re: Technical Trading Exercise (Pavilion103 and tech/a) Discussion*

PAV

These are tonight's updates.
3 stopped at full boot!


You should now be able to do a spread sheet.


----------



## tech/a (2 September 2013)

New Prospect


----------



## tech/a (4 September 2013)

Firstly New Prospect should be no 27
I've re labelled it.
MBN is still open--- it hasn't reached its initial stop.






Update


----------



## tech/a (6 September 2013)

Two,tonight.


----------



## pavilion103 (9 September 2013)

Updated spreadsheet. 

A couple of good winners helping at the moment

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1.xlsx


----------



## tech/a (10 September 2013)

GEM triggered today --Meant to post last night but had visitors.


Others on the immediate watchlist.
ASL
VOC
NHW
HIL (Early and Late!).


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2013)

Watchlist
MDL
HVN
GWA
CAJ
ATU
QAN


----------



## tech/a (12 September 2013)

Three new additions today.


----------



## tech/a (14 September 2013)

A couple of setups and a stop at B/E to close the week.
Over 20 prospects have been deleted from my watch list




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## pavilion103 (14 September 2013)

Here is the updated Excel file

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1.xlsx


A very basic equity curve added in a new tab. This is based on each trade rather than based on a date (i.e. from August to September), as I haven't recorded those stats.


----------



## tech/a (17 September 2013)

Tonight's House Keeping.


----------



## tech/a (18 September 2013)

Tonight's House keeping.


----------



## db94 (19 September 2013)

tech/a said:


> Tonight's House keeping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54417




HVN had a great day today. Ill be keeping my eye on this thread, keep up the great work


----------



## tech/a (19 September 2013)

Two additions to the portfolio today


----------



## tech/a (21 September 2013)

Minor House Keeping


----------



## pavilion103 (23 September 2013)

Updated

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1 JR.xlsx


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2013)

Portfolio House keeping catch up.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2013)

Watchlist
One addition to existing if it triggers and 2 new ones.


----------



## pavilion103 (24 September 2013)

Can we please keep comments in the other thread. This one is for Tech and I to post in.
Mod, can they be moved?


----------



## Joe Blow (25 September 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> Can we please keep comments in the other thread. This one is for Tech and I to post in.
> Mod, can they be moved?




Posts moved. I will conduct regular post cleanups every now and again. Just report one of the posts so I am aware that a cleanup has become necessary, as I probably don't check as regularly as I should. 

Thread readers, please try and remember to post your comments in the discussion thread and leave this one for tech and Pav to post in. Thanks!


----------



## tech/a (26 September 2013)

26/9 Tidy up.


----------



## tech/a (27 September 2013)

One Trailing Stop exit
One New trade 
One continuation setup for pyramid.


----------



## tech/a (1 October 2013)

Tonights Updates


----------



## tech/a (12 October 2013)

Lots of updates been terribly busy
My apologies for the tardiness.


----------



## pavilion103 (13 October 2013)

Will update soon too.

Have been away for 2 weeks out of Adelaide. Haven't been online


----------



## pavilion103 (14 October 2013)

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1 JR.xlsx


Updates


----------



## tech/a (22 October 2013)

Updates
Stops moved.


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2013)

Stops moved


----------



## tech/a (29 October 2013)

Another batch of prospects.
looking for good bang for buck.


----------



## pavilion103 (29 October 2013)

They don't all have entries/stops?

HGO is of particular interest given the sub10c portfolio that I'm running

- - - Updated - - -

Oh just saw. Only prospects. 

What would you do with HGO?


----------



## tech/a (30 October 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> They don't all have entries/stops?
> 
> HGO is of particular interest given the sub10c portfolio that I'm running
> 
> ...




Other thread PAV


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2013)

House keeping


----------



## tech/a (2 November 2013)

Some Monday setups.


----------



## tech/a (5 November 2013)

More movement today than the last 500 m of the Melbourne




	

		
			
		

		
	
 cup!


----------



## tech/a (5 November 2013)

A couple more 
One prospect and a stop move.


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2013)

Updates


----------



## pavilion103 (9 November 2013)

View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1 JR.xlsx


A bit of movement up. 

VRL is a ripper trade - almost 8R

We have $33,000 of the $50,000 account in use at the moment. 

With IB having stopped the margin for Aussie equities, are we simply trading $50,000 flat now rather than leveraged 2:1?


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2013)

2 more exits


----------



## tech/a (12 November 2013)

Couple of prospects.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2013)

EML Triggered




On a -78 day!
And the other 2 open positions were green---go figure!


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2013)

Tightening trailing stop.








STOPPED


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2013)

Current Open trades

DNA
MGX
VRL
EML.


----------



## pavilion103 (16 November 2013)

Here is the updated spreadsheet and an equity curve below. 

From my point of view I have found this exercise very interesting. 
The one that Tech ran with me earlier in the year had a ridiculous return in a very short period of time. 
In the last couple of weeks questions have been asked of this current exercise and its performance. 

A great time to review things after exactly 4 months yesterday. 
Return = 8.96%
Annualised return = 26.88% (non-compounded)

Index (XAO) performance = 8.68%

If this exercise continues to run it will be interesting to analyse this again at 8 months (March) and 12 months (July)


View attachment Techa and Pav momentum portfolio FY 2013-2014 Version 1.1 JR.xlsx


----------



## pavilion103 (16 November 2013)




----------



## pavilion103 (16 November 2013)

Interesting to compare this to the equity curve from the early 2013 trading. This ran from 24th January 2013 until 22th May 2013. This is an almost identical time frame to the current portfolio. 

It is interesting to note that we stopped taking trades on this portfolio just before the market had a sharp fall. Being in cash during this period no doubt helped the annual return greatly. 
*One of the strong advantages over the buy and hold strategy which would have gone into drawdown during this period. *

If we were to combine the two results somehow (although both were for different portfolio sizes), we would see a very very successful return for the 2013 calendar year. 

The previous portfolio has nothing to do with the current one, but just some interesting thoughts.


----------



## pavilion103 (16 November 2013)

Below is a chart with the two 4 month periods of the respective portfolios highlighted. 

Remarkably towards the middle to end of May we had less setups appearing in the scans and decided to put the portfolio into cash. We identified a potential market top and that week the market began to fall sharply. 


One consideration is the potential to short the market during the period that we were holding in cash. This is outside the scope of the momentum portfolio but could possibly be implemented, providing another advantage over the buy and hold strategy.


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2013)

One tightened stop


----------



## tech/a (18 November 2013)

Tonights updates.





While VRL and MGX may be taken out we will place them on watch list if they do.


----------



## tech/a (19 November 2013)

tech/a said:


> Tonights updates.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55392
> ...




MGX out at $1.07 back in $1.11 will do the maths tonight.


----------

